# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Agosto 2006



## Minho (1 Ago 2006 às 23:37)

Infelizmente os modelos apontam para o regresso da já destestável vaga de calor. A partir de Sábado vai sentir-se em todo território as já tristemente famosas noites tropicais. Quanto à duração, os modelos, principalmente o europeu prevê que seja poucos dias, pois coloca o A bastante ao norte criando um fluxo de norte desde latitude elevadas


----------



## Seringador (2 Ago 2006 às 00:38)

Bem parece que sim vai ser um terminar de férias em cheio 
Do dia 05 a0 09 vai ser o problema mas depois vai ser o regresso á normalidade e alguma activividade convectiva pois vai existir muita energia no ar


----------



## Fil (2 Ago 2006 às 04:15)




----------



## Seringador (2 Ago 2006 às 19:14)

Boas,

Muitas das vezes um Setembro molhado e um Outubro quente leva a um bom Inverno!
estas previsões sasonais assim o indicam:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbT2mMonNorm.gif

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/glbPrecMonNorm.gif

mas não me fiava nestas previsões não são muito fiáveis, embora dêem para se extrapolar m bocadinho 
S e se cumprisse iamos ter nova seca...  e não sou dessa opinião relativamente ao Inverno que só começa em Dezembro 

Para agora vamos gozar um pouco este calor mas nada de chuva, pouca humidade e vento de leste a partir do dia 5 até 10,  já pode ser considerada uma onda de calor stardardizada


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2006 às 20:50)

Dia quente por aqui.
Em casa: 18,9ºC / 32,9ºC
Estação meteorológica: 17,4ºC / 33,5ºC

Mas estou à espera de uma ligeira descida da temperatura, pela menos da mínima, para amanhã e sexta. No entanto, vem aí mais calor, agora a temperatura deve subir no litoral.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Ago 2006 às 23:06)

De facto, vocês aí em Bragança, em situações como a que estamos agora a começar a viver, acabam por ter noites mais frescas do que no litoral, devido ao forte vento de leste que provoca uma nítida sensação de noite fresca, às vezes mesmo de frio, ao passo que esse mesmo vento, no litoral torna as noites verdadeiramente tropicais.


----------



## Minho (4 Ago 2006 às 02:12)

Pois o calor vai apertar até à próxima quinta-feira... depois poderemos entrar numa situação interessante, com o Anticiclone a deslocar-se para oeste das ilhas Britânicas o que poderá abrir caminho à entrada de depressões extra-tropicais.... uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Seringador (4 Ago 2006 às 03:08)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Pois o calor vai apertar até à próxima quinta-feira... depois poderemos entrar numa situação interessante, com o Anticiclone a deslocar-se para oeste das ilhas Britânicas o que poderá abrir caminho à entrada de depressões extra-tropicais.... uma situação a acompanhar.



Isso querias tu, eu e muitos mais   
O caminho vai-se abrir só faltará o ingrediente o vapor de água....que se ajuntará ao largo dos Açores


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2006 às 00:21)

atenção aquela massa nublosa não muito longe dos açores!!estou de olho já à alguns dias não me surpreenderia ver ali um sistema tropical e ta a ganhar forma depois do que se passou no ano passado estou curioso para ver o ke da este ano em sistemas tropicais não muito longe de nos aqui à beira mar plantados com estas águas tão quentes td pode acontecer


----------



## Iceberg (6 Ago 2006 às 00:29)

Vamos esperar, Miguel, de facto com a meteorologia, cada vez mais, tudo, mas mesmo tudo, pode acontecer. Há pouco, observei as imagens de satélite, e também me chamou a atenção aquela massa nebulosa ao largo ao arquipélago açoreano ...


----------



## Minho (7 Ago 2006 às 22:18)

Oi.
Já viram o CAPE/LI para Sábado frente às costas da Tunísia?    A confirmar-se em que irá dar aquilo??

Nós por cá, mantém-se a situação a acompanhar nos Açores com a formação de despressões naquela zona devido à ausência ou enfraquecimento do Anticiclone.

Quanto à vaga de calor, no Norte as mínimas serão bem mais baixas do que em relação à vaga de Julho, facilitando o arrefecimento das casas durante a noite.


----------



## Seringador (8 Ago 2006 às 10:44)

Boas,

Regressado hoje de férias, voltamos à labuta! 
Tem de ser, quanto a previsões, as coisas vão arrefecer existe uma pequena possibilidade de precipitação convectiva para o início da próxima semana mas, nada de especial, pelo menos existirá mais humidade no ar, mas infelizmente o vapor de água está a ficar retido nos Açores, aí sim será um local a observar nos próximos dias, devido acumulação de precipitação e/ou enchimento de depressões que não chegarão à PI, devido à influência do Ant. situado a W das ilhas Britânicas.


----------



## Seringador (8 Ago 2006 às 10:46)

è bom ver esta tendência da UKMO 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (8 Ago 2006 às 11:11)

O NCEP dá a indicação de um FWI extremo para o fim do mês 
Aqui está um bom link para analisarmos previsões sasosnais e por vezes riri um pouco! http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/

http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006080500.week_03.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006080500.week_04.gif

Quanto à Humidade Relativa:
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006080500.week_03.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006080500.week_04.gif
Esta coincide com a previsão extrema FWI espero que não se concretize senão vai ser um mês de fogos intensos! 
Quanto à temperatura estes prevêm que sejam normais para o resto do mês:
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_t2m2006080500.weeks_01-04.gif


----------



## Seringador (8 Ago 2006 às 18:07)

A run das 12:00 indica mudança para a 2ª quinzena como havia já mencionado é pena que a precipitação seja uma mostra de água 
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/...D=2006080812_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS


----------



## Minho (8 Ago 2006 às 22:30)

Continuam as previsões de fortes actividades convectivas no Mediterrâneo... não admira com a água a 30ºC....


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 09:31)

Sem dúvida Minho, com um lifted index -7/-8 não queria estar nas baleares nem no Sul de Itália.
O ESTOFEX descreve:
" Today ... diurnal heating and upslope flow should lead to initiation over the Atlas mountains and thunderstorms that form should move eastwards. While strong vertical wind shear will be present mostly south of the forecast region ... greatest potential for severe convection should exist over northern Tunisia ... where a few mesocyclones or multicells are expected ... capable of producing large hail and severe wind gusts. Chance for tornadoes will be slightly enhanced given strong LLS. Thunderstorms should move into southern Mediterranean during the period. "


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 09:55)

O Arrefecimento é inevitável a partir de domingo e reparem como aquela depressão na Islândia passa posteriormente nas ilhas britânicas se desloca ao longo do fluxo do Ant. para Sul, sendo que este último deixa o caminho livre para o surgimento de depressões a Sul da Madeira e na minha prepectiva, com caminho livre para o Sul da P.I. para o meio da próxima semana. Contudo, os GFS mostram tb a mais de 144h chuva ver vamos

O ECM mostra essa mudança:
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006080900!!!step/

GFS:
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/...D=2006080900_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 12:34)

Boas!

Na Run das 06 mostra a precipitação a chegar ao NW peninsular vamos lá ver se se cumpre a mostra de água 
E a 1ª vez que surge a linha 510dam a Norte  
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1683.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1684.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1803.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1804.png


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 12:37)

Se fosse Inverno 
reparem a partir do dia 13 o que acontece aquela depressão que estã na Islândia, parec um Golfinho a mergulhar.. 
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/cgi-bin/...D=2006080906_ERP_GFS_SFC_SLP_THK_PRECIP_WINDS


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2006 às 13:34)

brutal a mudança    só espero que se cumpra a chuvinha!!! a descida da temperatura essa é mesmo inevitável e acentuada  finalmente já estou mais que farto do calor e acredito que não sou só eu!!


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 16:25)

Pois, mas mais húmido vai ficar a partir dia 15


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 17:52)

Bem os modelos estão mesmo a melhorar e ir de encontro ao que tenho vindo a opinar! 
sei que ainda falta algum tempo mas é bom ver as tendências e se fosse Janeiro 
http://www.wetterzentrale.com/pics/Rtavn1444.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.com/pics/Rtavn1684.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.com/pics/Rtavn1804.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.com/pics/Rtavn2044.png


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2006 às 19:04)

será que vai ser o fim do verão pelo menos das vagas de calor!! tudo o que for previsões de chuva são sempre muito bem vindas e por volta do dia 20 promete   mas depois pode voltar o calor!!!


----------



## Fil (9 Ago 2006 às 19:22)

Até que enfim vem aí mudanças!!


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 12:42)

Gosto de ver esta previsão do ECM da anomalia 500mb heigths, pelo menos para a mudança! 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html
Run de ontem das 12h:
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_12z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## dj_alex (10 Ago 2006 às 13:20)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Continuam as previsões de fortes actividades convectivas no Mediterrâneo... não admira com a água a 30ºC....




Apanhei agua a essa tempertura perto de Valencia...mais propriamente perto de Benicassim...e as trovadas para as montanhas nessa zona estavam animadas!! 

Houve 1 noite, que ao inicio de noite( 22h)  que a temperatura da agua era superior do a do ar


----------



## Minho (10 Ago 2006 às 13:57)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Apanhei agua a essa tempertura perto de Valencia...mais propriamente perto de Benicassim...e as trovadas para as montanhas nessa zona estavam animadas!!
> 
> Houve 1 noite, que ao inicio de noite( 22h)  que a temperatura da agua era superior do a do ar



Até fumegava a água não?


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 16:04)

O ensemble nesta run já mostra mais precipitação para o meio da próxima semana, i.e. a 144h, espero que a tendência se mantenha  
E como vai arrefecer até faz mal estas oscilações súbitas 2/3 dias desce 12ºC 
http://www.wetter-zentrale.de/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://www.wetter-zentrale.de/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## Minho (10 Ago 2006 às 22:23)

Sim, a partir de Domingo vamos ter uma descida notável das  temperaturas para voltarem a descer novamente Quarta-feira.... é bonito ver como iso 20ºC se retira para o interior do norte de África.... 
Entretanto o Estofex está animado nas suas previsões com a previsão de tempo severo na Grécia.


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 10:05)

Minho disse:


> Sim, a partir de Domingo vamos ter uma descida notável das  temperaturas para voltarem a descer novamente Quarta-feira.... é bonito ver como iso 20ºC se retira para o interior do norte de África....
> Entretanto o Estofex está animado nas suas previsões com a previsão de tempo severo na Grécia.



Sim  Minho é o mesmo núcleo depressionário de grande instabilidade convectiva e com as temperaturas do Med. a coisa pode ficar fei e bonita para uma storm chase na Grécia!
Aliás tenho umas fotos guardadas de tornados no Mar na grécia que irei postar qdo esse evento se der.

Para já vejam o painel de precipitação que atrasou em 12h o seu início p/ dia 17, mas reparem que já é a 3ªvez que mostra no dia 18 ou 19 uma formação que me parece tropical a Sul dos Açores, parece que  teremos de estar atentos


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 14:15)

Aqui estão as cartas108h fax charts. 
108h
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif 

132h 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif
Parece que sempre se poderá concretizar a queda de alguma precipitação a meio da semana


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 17:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

E eles estão a rolar
Esta Depressão que está a descer do UK está mais forte do que na run das 06h 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1204.png


----------



## miguel (12 Ago 2006 às 12:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

que aconteça muitas destas no Inverno: 
http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/fs120.htm


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2006 às 17:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> que aconteça muitas destas no Inverno:
> http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/fs120.htm



Yep! Fantástico desprendimento dessa depressão! Uma típica situação de nevões se fosse no inverno! A ISO 5ºC a 850hPA quase nos chega a tocar!
A run das 12h do GFS é simplesmente magnífica:









Falta esperar se o ECMWF das 12h corrobora o GFS...


----------



## tozequio (13 Ago 2006 às 02:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Pena é ainda estarmos em Agosto.

Com uma situação destas, que temperatura poderia ter a região norte do país quarte-feira? Uns 18, 19ºC de máxima não?


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2006 às 12:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

não se ve disto todos os anos por esta altura!!





já faltam poucos dias não vai fugir muito disto espero eu!!


----------



## Minho (13 Ago 2006 às 15:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Pena é ainda estarmos em Agosto.
> 
> Com uma situação destas, que temperatura poderia ter a região norte do país quarte-feira? Uns 18, 19ºC de máxima não?



Sim! Eu apostava talvez menos ainda.... uns 17ºC


----------



## Fil (13 Ago 2006 às 19:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Para aqui espero uns 20ºC de máxima na quarta, e uns 15ºC para Lamas de Mouro


----------



## miguel (13 Ago 2006 às 19:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

já que estamos numa de prever temperaturas aqui vai o meu palpite!!eu penso que ai em Bragança faça menos que 20ºC fil!!pode fazer ai uns 16/17ºC para Setúbal conto ai com uns 18/19ºC mais coisa menos coisa as mínimas ai é que vai ser bonito 13/14ºc para Setúbal!!!!


----------



## tozequio (13 Ago 2006 às 20:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Apesar do enorme arrefecimento para os próximos dias, não é de excluir de uma vaga de calor ou, pelo menos, tempo quente, para a última semana de Agosto:


----------



## Minho (13 Ago 2006 às 21:16)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> já que estamos numa de prever temperaturas aqui vai o meu palpite!!eu penso que ai em Bragança faça menos que 20ºC fil!!pode fazer ai uns 16/17ºC para Setúbal conto ai com uns 18/19ºC mais coisa menos coisa as mínimas ai é que vai ser bonito 13/14ºc para Setúbal!!!!



Quem nos vê quem nos vai ver! Dentro de meses estamos a discutir as cotas de neve    


Quanto a uma nova vaga de calor... vamos ver. O modelo europeu não fornece ao público previsões a mais de 168h o que nos impossiblita verificar se há concordância entre os dois. Espero que não!!


----------



## Fil (13 Ago 2006 às 23:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Enquanto nós vamos ter dias mais frescos, os italianos vão apanhar com uma boa onda de calor!






Já era hora!


----------



## Iceberg (14 Ago 2006 às 00:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

De facto, os Italianos que se preparem, a ISO +25ºC atinge praticamente todo o país, chegando mesmo ao Norte. Já era altura de eles sentirem aquilo que nós temos passado nas últimas semanas.

Pois é, essa depressão a NW da Península é um facto marcante neste mês de Agosto, aguardemos para ver com que quantidades de precipitação vamos ficar e até onde as temperaturas poderão descer.

Na última década, tivemos tantas entradas de depressões em Agosto pelo NW (quatro), como nos anteriores 40 anos. Uma tendência de mudança climática ou uma simples variabilidade do clima?


----------



## Seringador (14 Ago 2006 às 11:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Bem como já havia mencionado se fosse Dezembro    
Iamos ter uma surpresa! 
É com bom agrado que vejo que irá ocorrer precipitação em todo o território e com valores muito bons para esta época do ano, excepto para a vinha, será bom para a castanha. 
Penso que irão ocorrer entre 10 a 20mm no período de 16 a 18 
Depois virá mais uns diazitos com bons estados de tempo e um aumento da temperatura.


----------



## Seringador (14 Ago 2006 às 12:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> De facto, os Italianos que se preparem, a ISO +25ºC atinge praticamente todo o país, chegando mesmo ao Norte. Já era altura de eles sentirem aquilo que nós temos passado nas últimas semanas.
> 
> Pois é, essa depressão a NW da Península é um facto marcante neste mês de Agosto, aguardemos para ver com que quantidades de precipitação vamos ficar e até onde as temperaturas poderão descer.
> 
> Na última década, tivemos tantas entradas de depressões em Agosto pelo NW (quatro), como nos anteriores 40 anos. Uma tendência de mudança climática ou uma simples variabilidade do clima?



Para os fans do frio são boas notícias mas, penso tratar-se um ciclo tal como a época de furacões que foi semelhante a alguns ando da década de 40 e 50, també o inverno passado tem lembrado isso foi um à antiga, assim como o anterior, i.r. frio e com valores de precipitação inferiores à média no mm período!
Os Outonos teêm sido mais rigorosos em termos de precipitação do que propriamente os Invernos, situação que se poderá manter este ano....


----------



## Seringador (14 Ago 2006 às 13:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Esta depressão que vem da Islândia e que irá mergulhar A P.Ibérica,numa atmosfera mais fria do que é normal , especialmente em Portugal, com estes valores de anomalia negativa do EFI tm2 ( extreme Forecast Index da temperatura a 2m), Mais uma vez se fosse Inverno e com estes valores iriamos ter uma boa surpresa...  
Espero que se repitam estas entradas, que são a ideias veêm de Norte ou NW, mas depois apanham ar húmido a SW e entram  de W/NW com mais potência de enchimento  
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...efi_2ti!2006081400!relative_archive_date!day/


----------



## Luis França (14 Ago 2006 às 13:34)

Boa tarde a todos

Pois, se fosse Outono/Inverno ja tinhamos neves a caminho   
Sendo Agosto ... nickles , mas seria bom que essa humidade acabasse com o Fogo que destroi o resto da nossa floresta.

Aqui, pelas Azenhas do Mar, ja nao esta aquele ar quente medonho, antes pelo contrario, pelas 8h ainda esta uma neblina de ar humido maritimo, depois pelas 11h levanta ela vem a torra branda.

Desculpas pela pontuaçao pois o teclado nao e portugues ...


----------



## Seringador (14 Ago 2006 às 18:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Boas,

Ainda vai ser apreciável a precipitação a cair no NW poderá ser entre 25 a 35mm de 16 a 18 do corrente!   
Depois parece que vai aquecer mais um bocadito 
è sempre bom ver as primeiras temperaturas na Gronelândia a -20ºC nos modelos. 
http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2006 às 02:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

por incrível que possa parecer onde pode chover mais é no sul!!  tive a olhar para os modelos e o que me apercebi foi de uma faixa de chuva a entrar pelo sul na madrugada de quinta salvo erro faixa essa que não tem origem na frente que nos vais afectar!!estarei a ver mal


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2006 às 02:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

eu ate podia por aqui imagens mas está a ficar muito tarde e não estou com muita paciência para isso  mas é irem das horas 06 até as 66horas e verem a progressão a massa de chuva que está neste momento a afectar os açores é como que sugada pela depressão que afecta Portugal!


----------



## miguel (15 Ago 2006 às 20:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

os modelos já não me estão a agradar para a minha zona estão a colocar a chuva mais intensa primeiro no norte e centro e depois cada vez mais a sul o sul de Espanha é que a vai levar toda é verdade que tbm faz lá muita falta mas eu gostava era aqui


----------



## dj_alex (15 Ago 2006 às 22:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> por incrível que possa parecer onde pode chover mais é no sul!!  tive a olhar para os modelos e o que me apercebi foi de uma faixa de chuva a entrar pelo sul na madrugada de quinta salvo erro faixa essa que não tem origem na frente que nos vais afectar!!estarei a ver mal



é normal essas depressoes entrarem pelo sul de portugal...Sao elas responsavel por alguma da chuva que cai no algarve...


----------



## Iceberg (15 Ago 2006 às 23:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Desconfio que esta situação ainda nos vai surpreender, e muito  

Infelizmente, ainda não tive disponibilidade para estudar um pouco mais de modelos e parâmetros climáticos, as minhas ideias baseiam-se muito na intuição e na experiência de situações anteriores.

Situações como esta, com ar frio de NW proveniente da depressão centrada a Oeste das Ilhas Britãnicas e uma corrente sub-tropical, quente e húmida, que se intensifica entre os Açores e a Madeira, em caso de colisão, e provavelmente issoa contecerá, poderá dar origem a situações de chuvas pontualmente diluvianas. Não me admirava ver iamgens nos próximos dois dias de ruas a transbordar de água e algumas pequenas inundações em casa baixas de uma qualquer localidade portuguesa.
A minha única dúvida é como se comportará uma situaçõ destas em Agosto, porque se fosse em Setembro e Outubro, se calhar era mais previsível ...


----------



## Minho (15 Ago 2006 às 23:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> Desconfio que esta situação ainda nos vai surpreender, e muito
> 
> Infelizmente, ainda não tive disponibilidade para estudar um pouco mais de modelos e parâmetros climáticos, as minhas ideias baseiam-se muito na intuição e na experiência de situações anteriores.
> 
> ...



Exacto! A colisão de ar frio de origem polar com ar sub-tropical com elevado índice de humidade dá sempre origem a fenómenos interessantes...


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2006 às 00:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

os modelos metem de novo a chuvada no sul mais para cima um pouco: promete a madrugada de quinta!eu tou cá para ver!hehe


----------



## Seringador (16 Ago 2006 às 09:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Boas

Finalmente a chuva patra limpar litosfera 

O Sul vai levar mais com a precipitação do que o centro, mas será no Norte onde ocorrerá em maior quantidade 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png

Neste momento o choque térmico das massas de ar potencia para amanhã um enchimento da Depressão e arrastará o vapor de água daquela que se encontra  entre a Madeira e os Açores.


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2006 às 13:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

estou a ver as coisas mal paradas para os meus lados definitivamente  aquela massa instável na madeira vai a caminho do golfo de Cádis e sendo assim é o Algarve que vai ver mais água!! a frente que entrou pelo norte não me parece que vá afectar o sul!!


----------



## tozequio (16 Ago 2006 às 16:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Parece é que já não nos livrámos de uns dias de calor sufocante para o início da próxima semana


----------



## Seringador (16 Ago 2006 às 16:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Boas,

Parece que não nos livramos de calor de facto Tozequio! 

Gostava de chamar a v/ atenção para uma situação neste Loop: 

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/neatl/loop-rb.html 
Reparem como as 3 depressões existentes no Atl. Central se alimentam em dominó ,
 i.e. a que está a W dos Açores está a ceder vapor de água à que está a NW da Madeira e, por sua vez está alimentar a que vem a descer de N e que nos está afectar

Não é todos os dias que se vê este efeito maravilhoso


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Ago 2006 às 16:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

apesar de n conseguir ver o loop por causa do java, fui ver a animação de imagens de satelite do IM, e é perfeitamente perceptivel esse efeito dominó!
Bem visto seringador  

Em relação ao calor... ainda bem  Entro de férias 6a feira


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Ago 2006 às 16:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Nos sistemas de alerta do IM, vários distritos estão em alerta amarelo devido à probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas. mas n me parece q exista potencial... pelo menos os modelos n apontam para isso!


----------



## Minho (16 Ago 2006 às 17:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Nos sistemas de alerta do IM, vários distritos estão em alerta amarelo devido à probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas. mas n me parece q exista potencial... pelo menos os modelos n apontam para isso!



Acho que são alertas a trovoadas devido à existência de Cbs associados a frente fria e não a movimentos convectivos. Por isso o CAPE/LI não aponta nada... Penso eu!


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Ago 2006 às 17:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Acho que são alertas a trovoadas devido à existência de Cbs associados a frente fria e não a movimentos convectivos. Por isso o CAPE/LI não aponta nada... Penso eu!



Pois...  deve ser por esse motivo


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2006 às 18:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

A chuva que tanto aguardo para o sul já está a ganhar forma penso que a frente que é aquela linha mais fina pode colidir com essa massa nublosa que se dirige para a costa alentejana e fazer com que essa mesma crexa n??


----------



## Seringador (16 Ago 2006 às 19:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Sim Miguel, pode ser que sim e esta madrugada e amanhã de manhã é que vai ser o principal para o Sul do País!


----------



## Seringador (16 Ago 2006 às 19:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Acho que são alertas a trovoadas devido à existência de Cbs associados a frente fria e não a movimentos convectivos. Por isso o CAPE/LI não aponta nada... Penso eu!



Também penso que seja por isso Minho!


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Ago 2006 às 20:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

o IM actualizou o sistema e alertas... a trovoada foi-se... e ficou a chuva para o noroeste e sul


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Ago 2006 às 20:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

o IM actualizou o sistema e alertas... a trovoada foi-se... e ficou a chuva para o noroeste e sul


----------



## Seavoices (16 Ago 2006 às 21:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Vejo a formação de uma grande massa nublosa a deslocar-se para Noroeste, mesmo em direcção à parte norte da Costa SW Portuguesa e com tendência para deslocamento para a zona de Setúbal e a zona de Lisboa. A sua dimensão e força está a crescer desde as 18 horas.

Por outro lado, parece-me que o ponto de encontro entre esta frente tropical e a que é proveniente de Inglaterra se fará no interior centro onde se poderá esperar grandes chuvadas durante a noite e possivelmente algumas trovoadas.

O que vos parece?


----------



## miguel (16 Ago 2006 às 23:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Pois é olhando para o satélite pode dar a ideia que já chove mas não chove ainda por Setúbal vendo o radar da para ver onde anda a chuva e vai cair com mais intensidade no Alentejo a cauda desta instabilidade é onde tá a maior actividade e vai atingir dentro de algumas horas td indica o baixo Alentejo e Algarve afinal os modelos sempre tinham razão eu bem queria que a chuva subisse mais um pouco mas estou a ver que não vai dar  a junção das duas massas vai se dar no interior sim mas a maior actividade vai entrar em espanha isto é o que eu penso!


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2006 às 00:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Aquela massa nubosa entre os Açores e a Madeira parece que está a organizar-se e já evindencia uma rotação ciclónica. Haverá novidades nas próximas horas???


----------



## LUPER (17 Ago 2006 às 00:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Aquela massa nubosa entre os Açores e a Madeira parece que está a organizar-se e já evindencia uma rotação ciclónica. Haverá novidades nas próximas horas???




Criei um topico com esse assunto, pessoalmente dá-me a sensação de termos aqui o inicio de algo, que poderá trazer algumas supresas. Não esquecer a fabulosa lingua de água quente que vem na horizontal desde a Florida/Carolinas, muita atenção a isto, pq poderá ser o combustivel necessário para algo se desenvolver. Pessoalmente não me recordo de ver a temperatura da água tão elevada no Atlantico Central e tão proximo das nossas ilhas


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2006 às 01:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Já se vê ai bem a cauda que vai trazer mais instabilidade com trovoadas possíveis vai passar por onde disse noutro post baixo Alentejo e Algarve e a maior explosão vai se dar no interior em especial em Espanha.Por aqui já deu o que tinha a dar ou seja NADA


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 11:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Criei um topico com esse assunto, pessoalmente dá-me a sensação de termos aqui o inicio de algo, que poderá trazer algumas supresas. Não esquecer a fabulosa lingua de água quente que vem na horizontal desde a Florida/Carolinas, muita atenção a isto, pq poderá ser o combustivel necessário para algo se desenvolver. Pessoalmente não me recordo de ver a temperatura da água tão elevada no Atlantico Central e tão proximo das nossas ilhas



Para já não creio que isso vá acontecer, mas não escondo que gostava de ser supreendido  

Mas é bom ver esta dinâmivca  no centro atlântico, pq promete para o próximo mês


----------



## LUPER (17 Ago 2006 às 12:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Para já não creio que isso vá acontecer, mas não escondo que gostava de ser supreendido
> 
> Mas é bom ver esta dinâmivca  no centro atlântico, pq promete para o próximo mês



Os dados estão lançados, isso é um facto inegável. Nunca me recordo de existir este tipo de condições, na nossa zona. Cada semana que passa os possíveis efeitos da paragem da corrente do golfo, tornam-se mais claros. 

Estes dias em Agostos não são normais, por muito que o INM diga que é normal. Esta situação tão prolongada e já com uma tendência de repetição para o final do mês/inicio de Setembro, é de facto anormal. Este tipo de situações são usuais acontecerem no final de Setembro e durante Outubro, não em meados de Agosto  . Como o Seringador tem vindo a alertar desde o inicio do ano, o Outono irá prometer não só em pluviosidade, mas também em temperaturas anormalmente baixas.

Deixo aqui um alerta para a situação de migração de águas entre o Pacifico norte e o atlantico, situação que já está a acontecer e que durante o ano passado apenas se deu em Setembro e durante uns escassos 10 dias. Quanto mais intercambio de água menos salgada e doce do Pacifico ocorrer, mais a corrente será afectada. Este é um processo que julgo estar a alimentar-se a si próprio, pois cada vez mais a situação se está a tornar mais critica e visivel a olho nu.


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 14:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Parabéns pela análise 
Já temos quem nos ajude nas análises das variáveis de comomportamento oceanos, já fazias  cá falta para complementares! 
Eu estou com receio devido à proximidade de eventos extremos em Setembro e a fase ,elindrosa de maturação do Vinho, o que poderá causar um ano desastroso para este tipo de produção agrícola e não o vinho, também para o azeite! 
Como o dizem os dados estão lançados aver vamos.


----------



## dj_alex (17 Ago 2006 às 14:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Parabéns pela análise
> Já temos quem nos ajude nas análises das variáveis de comomportamento oceanos, já fazias  cá falta para complementares!
> Eu estou com receio devido à proximidade de eventos extremos em Setembro e a fase ,elindrosa de maturação do Vinho, o que poderá causar um ano desastroso para este tipo de produção agrícola e não o vinho, também para o azeite!
> Como o dizem os dados estão lançados aver vamos.



Eu vou esperar para ver....  Sabem que nessas coisas de futurologia, não gosto de me meter

Agora falando mais a sério...Ha condições que são anomalas e por isso novas..vamos esperar para ver o pode ocorrer mais para a frente...


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 15:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Eu vou esperar para ver....  Sabem que nessas coisas de futurologia, não gosto de me meter
> 
> Agora falando mais a sério...Ha condições que são anomalas e por isso novas..vamos esperar para ver o pode ocorrer mais para a frente...



Não é futurologia mas antes climatologia aplicada  
se isso é futurologia, então vou abrir um escritório e dar consultas


----------



## dj_alex (17 Ago 2006 às 15:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Não é futurologia mas antes climatologia aplicada
> se isso é futurologia, então vou abrir um escritório e dar consultas



   

Abre abre...ganhavas bom dinheiro   e davas 10% a mim


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 17:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Abre abre...ganhavas bom dinheiro   e davas 10% a mim


Dava  era ao fórum  para se realizar um encontro Nacional a realizar em 2020


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 18:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Um grande bem haja a todos os interessados, aqui fica a minha previsão sazonal, não tenho só em conta os modelos!  

"
            Com o regresso do anticiclone dos Açores que se estenderá em crista até à Europa, irão predominar os bons estados de tempo o estado do tempo, o que compreenderá nova e súbita alteração, sendo que o choque térmico se fará sentir, visto que será mais a sensação de calor a subsistir  do que uma onda de calor propriamente dita, i.e. com o arrefecimento brutal que tiveram ( com uma descida de 13ºC em puco mais de 48h no Porto, no que toca à temperatura máxima desde o dia 13 até à noite dia 15 do corrente.

            18 a 25 Agosto

            Amanhã ainda teremos a nebulosidade a N do Mondego com aguaceiros até ao meio da tarde, pelo que no sábado as temperaturas já irão começar a subir, mas será no domingo que se irão fazer mais sentir, continuando a subir progressivamente até ao dia 22, atingindo o seu auge. A partir de 23 descerá ligeiramente, mas mantendo-se muito agradável, sendo que se manterão até ao fim da semana.

            Vento no litoral fraco de manhã e moderado de N/NW até à tarde até dia 22, pelo que depois será do quadrante leste na maior parte do território.
            As Temperaturas em ascensão que poderão atingir o pico acima dos 30ºC (28 a 31ºC no Litoral e 32 a 36 no interior Centro e Sul. Contudo, no dia 24e 25 irão descer ligeiramente 3 a 4ºc em relação ao mencionado e manter-se-ão assim pelo menos até ao fim do mês, quero dizer semana.;-)
Agora só mudanças a partir da Lua Nova. "

Em Setembro ( a partir do meio da 2ª semana) espera-nos a   
Não sei se é esperança ou outra coisa, mas poderá ser ambas


----------



## LUPER (17 Ago 2006 às 18:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Um grande bem haja a todos os interessados, aqui fica a minha previsão sazonal, não tenho só em conta os modelos!
> 
> "
> Com o regresso do anticiclone dos Açores que se estenderá em crista até à Europa, irão predominar os bons estados de tempo o estado do tempo, o que compreenderá nova e súbita alteração, sendo que o choque térmico se fará sentir, visto que será mais a sensação de calor a subsistir  do que uma onda de calor propriamente dita, i.e. com o arrefecimento brutal que tiveram ( com uma descida de 13ºC em puco mais de 48h no Porto, no que toca à temperatura máxima desde o dia 13 até à noite dia 15 do corrente.
> ...



Desde já os meus parabens por esta previsão. 

Observando o GFS a longo prazo, denota-se uma certa "vontade" da fabrica de tempestades da Gronelândia, começar desde já a produzir uma série delas e que poderão encontrar o caminho livre para nos atingirem( o que seria optimo). Denoto, nas várias saídas, uma certa facilidade na passagem norte-sul, ao contrario do que é habitual. Será que é sensação minha, ou mais alguem já reparou nessa facilidade?


----------



## Luis França (17 Ago 2006 às 21:56)

Será que essa "facilidade" se deve também ao aquecimento/fusão dos glaciares do Canadá e do Círculo Polar Árctico? Tenho reparado desde o ano passado que várias depressões severas partem daqueles vales do Canadá...

A ver vamos como diz o cego ....


----------



## Minho (17 Ago 2006 às 22:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

À medida que nos afastamos do solestício de Verão no hemisfério norte, as massas de ar tropical empurradas pelo anticlone dos Açores e as massas de ar polar empurradas pelas altas pressões polares começam a aumentar a diferença de temperatura entre si. Isto porque, devido à falta de radiação solar, o Polo Norte começa a arrefecer cada vez mais e, consequentemente o ar cada vez mais frio desce de latitude. Deste modo, o choque dessas massas tão diferentes produz baixas pressões cada vez mais profundas.


----------



## LUPER (17 Ago 2006 às 22:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> À medida que nos afastamos do solestício de Verão no hemisfério norte, as massas de ar tropical empurradas pelo anticlone dos Açores e as massas de ar polar empurradas pelas altas pressões polares começam a aumentar a diferença de temperatura entre si. Isto porque, devido à falta de radiação solar, o Polo Norte começa a arrefecer cada vez mais e, consequentemente o ar cada vez mais frio desce de latitude. Deste modo, o choque dessas massas tão diferentes produz baixas pressões cada vez mais profundas.



Mas eu referia-me à "facilidade" com que as B's estão a ter em chegar ás nossas latitudes. É certo que o A dos Açores está mais a W, mas pessoalmente vejo que ela estão a chegar com uma rapidez incrivel e sem grandes problemas. Será que podemos esperar por uma temporada de NE,N e NW?


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 09:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Mas eu referia-me à "facilidade" com que as B's estão a ter em chegar ás nossas latitudes. É certo que o A dos Açores está mais a W, mas pessoalmente vejo que ela estão a chegar com uma rapidez incrivel e sem grandes problemas. Será que podemos esperar por uma temporada de NE,N e NW?



Bom dia!

Luper,
Antes demais obrigado pelas tuas palavras!
Este padrão indica uma anomalia positiva na Oscilação do Atl Norte / que não é mais do que a variação da pressão no oceano (sendo resumido) e essa oscilação se for positiva poderá influenciar a tarjectória do Jetstream a 300mb e forçá-lo a seguir uma trajectória mais a Sul e por isso num caminho das tempestades, sendo a probabilidade de passarem na nossa latitude maior e um regime de precipitação mais intenso e regular! 
Uma boa indicação é também o NAM (Northern Annular Mode )e o PNA North American pattern, que poderão analisar neste excelente trabalho do Tod Mitchel da JISAO.
http://jisao.washington.edu/analyses0302/
http://jisao.washington.edu/

O Actual PAN está negativo - http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/pna_index.html 

Aqui o Link par monitorizar o " Storm Track"
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/stormtracks/mstrack.shtml

Por último e deixo uma dica Luper, para ver se o Inverno nos poderá favorercer com frio e humidade devemos de seguir a evolução do ensemble de Reykjavik.

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Reykjavik_ens.png


----------



## dj_alex (18 Ago 2006 às 11:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Aqui o Link par monitorizar o " Storm Track"
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/stormtracks/mstrack.shtml




Bom site


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 11:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Bom site


Lembrei-me do teu pedido ontem e voilá!

Por acaso está fixe agora uma coisa não percebo bem esles tem "cyclogenesis" que sei prefeitamente o que é, agora nunca entendi bem o termo "Cyclolysis"  
tens alguma ideia em Português Alex?

Para quem gostar de TELECONECÇÔES como eu gosto, fica aqui um excelente SITE que vale a pena "favoritar"    

http://www.jisao.washington.edu/pdo/PDO.latest


----------



## dj_alex (18 Ago 2006 às 11:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Lembrei-me do teu pedido ontem e voilá!
> 
> Por acaso está fixe agora uma coisa não percebo bem esles tem "cyclogenesis" que sei prefeitamente o que é, agora nunca entendi bem o termo "Cyclolysis"
> tens alguma ideia em Português Alex?
> ...




A Cyclolysis é o oposto da cyclogenesis  

Enquanto a cyclogenesis é o desenvolvimento e/ou o cavamento das depressoes (http://amsglossary.allenpress.com/glossary/search?id=cyclogenesis1)

A Cyclolysis basicamente é quando as depressoes perdem a sua força...(http://amsglossary.allenpress.com/glossary/search?id=cyclolysis1) 

Aqui fica um artigo bastante intessante sobre depressoes no atlantico norte  
http://www.springerlink.com/content/y1j6175vu2228716/fulltext.pdf


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 11:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

  
Muito se aprende aqui!


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 12:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> A Cyclolysis é o oposto da cyclogenesis
> 
> Enquanto a cyclogenesis é o desenvolvimento e/ou o cavamento das depressoes (http://amsglossary.allenpress.com/glossary/search?id=cyclogenesis1)
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta  Alex, mas não era isso que precisava de saber , não me expliquei bem estava-me a referir ao significado em Português?


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 13:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

O fórum está mm a ficar marado tb não consigo ver o último post é melhor gravar Admin


----------



## dj_alex (18 Ago 2006 às 13:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta  Alex, mas não era isso que precisava de saber , não me expliquei bem estava-me a referir ao significado em Português?



Queres saber o nome em portugues??? Explica-te   Vou de fds...

Só ca volto domingo a noite!!

um abraço a todos


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 14:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Queres saber o nome em portugues??? Explica-te   Vou de fds...
> 
> Só ca volto domingo a noite!!
> 
> um abraço a todos




Sim é isso  

Eu tb não estou melhor, estou a terminar um trabalho que depois até irei diponibilizar as conclusões e estou aqui com 3h de sono!
 mas para já fca o registo o período é de 2001 a 2005 e a Média das temperaturas máximas neste período, para aguçar o apetite, estação Serra do Pilar.

ANO	Meses	TMin      Tmin6190 TMax     Mtmin6190 Mprec/d
2001-2005
             Jan	6,4	5,1	14,2	13,5	9,4
	Fev	5,8	5,9	15,1	14,3	2,4
	Mar	8,4	6,8	17,2	16,2	6,3
	Abr	9,3	8,3	18,6	17,5	2,5
	Mai	11,6	10,6	21,0	19,6	1,7
	Jun	15,2	13,5	24,2	22,7	1,0
	Jul	15,7	15,0	25,1	24,7	0,7
	Agt	16,5	14,4	26,1	25,0	1,5
	Set	15,1	13,9	25,0	24,0	2,2
	Out	12,8	11,4	20,7	20,9	7,4
	Nov	8,4	7,9	16,5	16,7	4,5
	Dez	6,5	5,9	14,4	13,9	4,2
Período	 	*11,0	9,9	19,9	19,1	3,6*2001-2005

Sei que não está dentro do tópico mas não resisti, podem tirar as v/ ilações


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 14:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Ei que cena ficou todo desconfigurado 
Paciência depois qdo terminar coloco


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 15:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Ei que cena ficou todo desconfigurado
> Paciência depois qdo terminar coloco



Tens que usar tabelas HTML... se é que dá!


<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td>col1</td>
    <td>col2</td>
    <td>col3</td>
    <td>col4</td>
    <td>col5</td>
    <td>col6</td>
    <td>col7</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>col1</td>
    <td>col2</td>
    <td>col3</td>
    <td>col4</td>
    <td>col5</td>
    <td>col6</td>
    <td>col7</td>
  </tr>
</table>


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2006 às 16:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

*Mprec/d* corresponde à precipitação média por dia?


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 16:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Sim Dan corresponde à med. diária e não ao nº de dias onde occorreu precipitação


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2006 às 16:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Sim é isso
> 
> Eu tb não estou melhor, estou a terminar um trabalho que depois até irei diponibilizar as conclusões e estou aqui com 3h de sono!
> mas para já fca o registo o período é de 2001 a 2005 e a Média das temperaturas máximas neste período, para aguçar o apetite, estação Serra do Pilar.
> ...



São dados muito interessantes. As anomalias da temperatura média anual são semelhantes às de Bragança, para um período semelhante, mas com diferença no comportamento da máxima e da mínima. Aqui a temperatura máxima apresenta uma anomalia bem mais elevada que a temperatura mínima, ao contrário do que acontece no Porto/Serra do Pilar.


----------



## Seringador (18 Ago 2006 às 16:57)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Sim, Dan, mas a temperatura média Max no período foi de 19,9 em relação à média 19,1 61-90,, i.e. +0,8ºC em 5 anos mas se efectuasse tendo em conta a média 71-2000, talvez a diferença não fosse muita e confirmasse o aquecimento a partir da década de meados da 70! 

O que há a denotar também é um maior fosso nas amplitudes entre as duas temperaturas médias Max e Min


----------



## Dan (18 Ago 2006 às 18:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Sim, Dan, mas a temperatura média Max no período foi de 19,9 em relação à média 19,1 61-90,, i.e. +0,8ºC em 5 anos mas se efectuasse tendo em conta a média 71-2000, talvez a diferença não fosse muita e confirmasse o aquecimento a partir da década de meados da 70!
> 
> O que há a denotar também é um maior fosso nas amplitudes entre as duas temperaturas médias Max e Min



Também acho que a diferença entre 61/90 e 71/2000 não será assim tão grande.

Quanto à diferença entre a temperatura máxima e mínima, também aqui o comportamento foi inverso, se aí diminuiu um pouco, aqui aumentou ligeiramente.


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 18:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Os ensembles começam mesmo a prever novas situações pro final do mês de Agosto, principios de Setembro. Esta epóca vai dar muito que falar aqui no forum e não só. Acho que vamos bater o record de participantes antes do fim do ano.

Era melhor começarem a aumentar a largura de banda


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 23:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Os últimos modelos reduzem o número de dias de calor para os próximos 8 dias. Em princípio não serão mais do que 3 dias e em 90% do território não deverá passar dos 30ºC. Agora é oficial, já podemos dizer: Adeus Calor!!!


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 23:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Os últimos modelos reduzem o número de dias de calor para os próximos 8 dias. Em princípio não serão mais do que 3 dias e em 90% do território não deverá passar dos 30ºC. Agora é oficial, já podemos dizer: Adeus Calor!!!



Os vários ensembles já vinham há uns 3 ou 4 dias a começar a virar pro frio. E penso que este mês ainda vamos ter mais precipitação. Realmente isto começar a animar. Lá vai a malta estar a pé até ás 04.00h à espera da neve


----------



## Minho (18 Ago 2006 às 23:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Vejam vocês : http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tknav.htm mas eu não encontrei pelo menos até 1980, que foi até onde analisei, uma mancha tão grande de -10ºC a 850hPA a Norte da Gronelandia... bom sinal?


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 23:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Vejam vocês : http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/tknav.htm mas eu não encontrei pelo menos até 1980, que foi até onde analisei, uma mancha tão grande de -10ºC a 850hPA a Norte da Gronelandia... bom sinal?



Esta epoca estou curioso por saber o numero de dias que a Iso 0 nos irá acompanhar, penso que isso será a prova mais concludente de que algo está mesmo a mudar. Quanto à -10 vou procurar

Apenas em 19/8/75 é que aparece a -10, de resto nada de nada. Será isto alguma coisa? É deveras interessante. Vou procurar no frio em altura, pois a -35 já anda por lá


----------



## LUPER (18 Ago 2006 às 23:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Analisando o GFS no seu segundo painel, verifica-se que o A dos Açores parece querer já uniar-se ao A da Gronelândia , mas melhor ainda é uma B com 975 que vem da Terranova no inicio de Setembro 

Ou o GFS anda a brincar com a malta ou isto promete mesmo


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2006 às 00:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

o GFS mostra para o fim da prosima semana um bom potencial para a ocorrencia de desenvolvimento vertical metem um CAPE-LI algo alto para praticamente todo o pais.E a temperatura a baixar logo a partir de quarta


----------



## LUPER (19 Ago 2006 às 00:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> o GFS mostra para o fim da prosima semana um bom potencial para a ocorrencia de desenvolvimento vertical metem um CAPE-LI algo alto para praticamente todo o pais.E a temperatura a baixar logo a partir de quarta



Realmente o CAPE chega aos -5. Está a compor-se isto. Relembro que a primeira entrada fria da ultima temporada foi no final de Novembro, será que este ano vamos ter a primeira a sério ainda em Outubro?


----------



## Minho (19 Ago 2006 às 15:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

A última saída do GFS mete-nos mais dias de calor    
Afinal, durante toda a próxima semana as temperaturas serão superiores a 30ºC e no sul do país poderá passar dos 35ºC


----------



## LUPER (19 Ago 2006 às 17:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> A última saída do GFS mete-nos mais dias de calor
> Afinal, durante toda a próxima semana as temperaturas serão superiores a 30ºC e no sul do país poderá passar dos 35ºC




Por vezes acontece o GFS retirar tudo e depois voltar a colocar tudo de novo, vamos manter a esperança que desta vez possa ser igual. Continuo a ver muitas linhas do ensemble a querer vir para a casa dos +5 a +10


----------



## LUPER (20 Ago 2006 às 11:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Alguem já reparou que o GFS mete pro dia 24 uma -40 junto ao polo norte!!!! Acham isto normal, o ano passado o máximo que vi em todo o lado foi uma -45 -50, na sibéria aquando daquela vaga de frio que se abateu sobre Moscovo. Não acham que é frio a mais pra esta altura do ano, mesmo no Polo?


----------



## Fil (20 Ago 2006 às 12:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Alguem já reparou que o GFS mete pro dia 24 uma -40 junto ao polo norte!!!! Acham isto normal, o ano passado o máximo que vi em todo o lado foi uma -45 -50, na sibéria aquando daquela vaga de frio que se abateu sobre Moscovo. Não acham que é frio a mais pra esta altura do ano, mesmo no Polo?



Tens a certeza? Estive agora a ver e o mais baixo que vi foi -15  

-40 a estas alturas acho que é impossivel!


----------



## Minho (20 Ago 2006 às 12:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Tens a certeza? Estive agora a ver e o mais baixo que vi foi -15
> 
> -40 a estas alturas acho que é impossivel!



Só pode estar a referir-se a 500hPa...


----------



## LUPER (20 Ago 2006 às 14:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Tens a certeza? Estive agora a ver e o mais baixo que vi foi -15
> 
> -40 a estas alturas acho que é impossivel!



Tou a falar a 500hpa, daí a confusão, de qualquer forma nunca vi esta baixar mais do que os -50, embora o possa ter acontecido.


E já viram o ensemble das 06, com as linhas quentes a rondarem os +10 e os +5 de uma forma tão persistente. Este mês de Agosto será dos mais frios e húmidos dos ultimos anos.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Ago 2006 às 10:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Também acho que a diferença entre 61/90 e 71/2000 não será assim tão grande.
> 
> Quanto à diferença entre a temperatura máxima e mínima, também aqui o comportamento foi inverso, se aí diminuiu um pouco, aqui aumentou ligeiramente.




O IM acho que já tem as medias 71-2000 feitas...ou pelo menos estavam a pensar fazer isso para o verão...Mas não sei nada de valores...


----------



## Seringador (21 Ago 2006 às 12:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> O IM acho que já tem as medias 71-2000 feitas...ou pelo menos estavam a pensar fazer isso para o verão...Mas não sei nada de valores...



Pois já deviam de estar cá fora mas não foi a tempo do meu trabalho


----------



## Seringador (21 Ago 2006 às 18:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Tou a falar a 500hpa, daí a confusão, de qualquer forma nunca vi esta baixar mais do que os -50, embora o possa ter acontecido.
> 
> 
> E já viram o ensemble das 06, com as linhas quentes a rondarem os +10 e os +5 de uma forma tão persistente. Este mês de Agosto será dos mais frios e húmidos dos ultimos anos.



Bem a primeira mancha de neve na Sibéria 
http://earth.rice.edu/mtpe/cryo/cryosphere/latest/ssd_snow/ssd_asia_snow.html


----------



## LUPER (21 Ago 2006 às 19:21)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Bem a primeira mancha de neve na Sibéria
> http://earth.rice.edu/mtpe/cryo/cryosphere/latest/ssd_snow/ssd_asia_snow.html



E com este o posicionamento que o A quer ter, ou seja, algumas saídas a quererem colocar o A com eixo vertical, vamos ter muitas repetições de fenomenos como os de Janeiro de 2006 . Cada vez que ele se colocar nessa posição temos festa da boa por cá


----------



## miguel (21 Ago 2006 às 20:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E com este o posicionamento que o A quer ter, ou seja, algumas saídas a quererem colocar o A com eixo vertical, vamos ter muitas repetições de fenomenos como os de Janeiro de 2006 . Cada vez que ele se colocar nessa posição temos festa da boa por cá




  Mas eu não me agrada muito este anticiclone onde pára!ao olhar para ele ali vem-me a cabeça uma palavra "SECA" ali bloqueia as depressões e afasta-as mais para o norte da Europa! no Inverno é bom para os fenómenos de neve e frio mas para as chuvas que são normais ocorrer em Portugal (frentes frias)não é favorável!mas ainda estamos em Agosto ainda vai a tempo de mudar e assim espero e que deixe passar muita chuvinha


----------



## Seringador (22 Ago 2006 às 10:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E com este o posicionamento que o A quer ter, ou seja, algumas saídas a quererem colocar o A com eixo vertical, vamos ter muitas repetições de fenomenos como os de Janeiro de 2006 . Cada vez que ele se colocar nessa posição temos festa da boa por cá



De facto Luper, é bom ver esta intrusões de Norte, oq uqe na muinha opinião indica um enfraquecimento do Ant., visto que se estivesse forte na sua circulção não o premitiria, pelo menos nesta altura do ano, pelo que poderá indicar tempo ameno neste Outono e não par um Inverno, contudo é interessante analisar este ano que está a passar pq ele é semelhante a uns anos nos anos 80, nomeadamente 82, 84  

Apesar de que gostava de ver este comportamento do Ant. como referiste, em Novembro e não agora...pelo menos dava-me mais esperanças para o frio invernal, bem só se vri novamente em Novembro, aí sim


----------



## Seringador (22 Ago 2006 às 10:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Mas eu não me agrada muito este anticiclone onde pára!ao olhar para ele ali vem-me a cabeça uma palavra "SECA" ali bloqueia as depressões e afasta-as mais para o norte da Europa! no Inverno é bom para os fenómenos de neve e frio mas para as chuvas que são normais ocorrer em Portugal (frentes frias)não é favorável!mas ainda estamos em Agosto ainda vai a tempo de mudar e assim espero e que deixe passar muita chuvinha




Este Outono pelo menos a minha previsão é que de Início ele não se fará sentir muito, mais para Nov. e Dez., oxálá não me engane para o bem agrícola e das reservas de água.

Mas tb ainda tenho esse receio, se calhar ainda estou com a saga dos 18 meses de inf. Ant. dos Açores de 2004 e 2005


----------



## Seringador (22 Ago 2006 às 13:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Preparados para a mudança... na 2ª semana de Setembro  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## Seringador (22 Ago 2006 às 13:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Um bom link da Unv. de Colónia bem estruturado com muita informação 

http://www.meteo.uni-koeln.de/meteo.php?show=En_We_We


----------



## LUPER (22 Ago 2006 às 18:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Se o segundo painel do GFS se transforma-se em realidade, poderiamos no inicio de setembro ter as nossas montanhas salpicadas de branco já, ora vejam a saída das 12h


----------



## Seringador (22 Ago 2006 às 18:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Bem, não quero ser desmancha prazeres, mas mesmo que se confirmasse penso que não iria occorer nada de branco a não ser alguma precipitação , mas é bom ver os modelos a mostrarem depressões com alguma actividade e fluxo extra tropical injectado pelo efeito ómega do ant.


----------



## Fil (22 Ago 2006 às 19:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Setembro é um mês de mudanças, ainda no 1º painel o GFS mostra uma entrada de noroeste parecida á que tivemos á uns dias atrás para inicios de setembro. Vai ser dificil mas era bom que se concretizasse.


----------



## LUPER (22 Ago 2006 às 19:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Bem, não quero ser desmancha prazeres, mas mesmo que se confirmasse penso que não iria occorer nada de branco a não ser alguma precipitação , mas é bom ver os modelos a mostrarem depressões com alguma actividade e fluxo extra tropical injectado pelo efeito ómega do ant.



Penso que não seria dificil de ver neve à cota 1600-1800 com os dados que lá aparecem uma +5 e uma -16, penso que na Estrela nevaria sem grande dificuldade. 

Agora que os modelos estão no bom caminho isso estão, e ainda estamos a 1 mês do fim do Verão, atenção a isto


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 00:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Esta ultima saida das 18h é mais do mesmo, continua a colocar bons setups para umas entradas engraçadas, parece que o inicio de Setembro vai ser mesmo mexido. A ver vamos


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2006 às 00:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

E a Gronelândia? Já apresenta para 29 Agosto -20ºC!! Acho que isso não aconteceu!


----------



## Seringador (23 Ago 2006 às 09:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Penso que não seria dificil de ver neve à cota 1600-1800 com os dados que lá aparecem uma +5 e uma -16, penso que na Estrela nevaria sem grande dificuldade.
> 
> Agora que os modelos estão no bom caminho isso estão, e ainda estamos a 1 mês do fim do Verão, atenção a isto



Não sou da mesma opinião, embora não ache impossível Luper! 
já vi a chover a com 1º e já via nevar/sleet com 8ºC, o mais importante é a temperatura em altitude e as espessura a 500mb


----------



## Seringador (23 Ago 2006 às 09:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> E a Gronelândia? Já apresenta para 29 Agosto -20ºC!! Acho que isso não aconteceu!



Um bom sinal para potenciar a subida de pressão mais tarde, i.e. se assim continuar...


----------



## Minho (23 Ago 2006 às 12:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Um bom sinal para potenciar a subida de pressão mais tarde, i.e. se assim continuar...



A passos largos para um NAO negativo


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Bem esta saída do GFS é mesmo fria, pois a partir de 31 de Agosto vamos estar sempre entre a +5 e a +10 o tempo todo. Isto é que se tem muitas vezes em pleno Inverno a +5 e por vezes a +10.

Isto implica que as máximas no Norte dificilmente ultrapassem os 23 a 24º e que as minimas facilmente baixem aos 7º na zona de Bragança. Isto tudo no inicio de Setembro. Será sem dúvida uma situação a ter em conta, pq não é nada normal a persistência do frio nesta altura do ano.


----------



## miguel (23 Ago 2006 às 13:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Eu a partir de domingo vejo calor só calor até ao final do mes!! depois sim a descida pode ser importante chuva é que está escasso talvez lá para os dias 5/6/7!!!


----------



## Iceberg (23 Ago 2006 às 18:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

De facto, não existem grandes novidades nos modelos atmosféricos a curto prazo, todos indicam a continuação de tempo seco até final do mês, com predominância de ventos do quadrante norte, transitando para leste em minícios da próxima semana. Enfim, aguardemos por melhores dias!


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 18:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> De facto, não existem grandes novidades nos modelos atmosféricos a curto prazo, todos indicam a continuação de tempo seco até final do mês, com predominância de ventos do quadrante norte, transitando para leste em minícios da próxima semana. Enfim, aguardemos por melhores dias!



Mas atenção que as temperaturas para o Norte não serão muito quentes para a epoca, raramente ultrapassarão os 30º na faixa litoral. Agora o mês de Setembro é que promete e muito a avaliar pelo seu inicio.


----------



## LUPER (23 Ago 2006 às 23:36)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Esta saida das 18h aponta para o desaparecimento quase por completo do "calor" que vinham apontado para o final do mês, pelo menos para a zona norte. 

Os modelos seguem o bom caminho para um bom mês de Setembro.


----------



## Seringador (24 Ago 2006 às 11:17)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Esta saida das 18h aponta para o desaparecimento quase por completo do "calor" que vinham apontado para o final do mês, pelo menos para a zona norte.
> 
> Os modelos seguem o bom caminho para um bom mês de Setembro.



Os modelos estão na sua fase mais confusa, visto que nesta transição para o equinócio, as oscilações das variáveis não são tomadas em conta, visto que os modelos não passam de algoritmos de informação das mesmas no passado. Ainda há que salientar o facto de que a fiabilidade dos modelos (mais presente no Verão), neste momento começa a ficar a curta distância, não valendo a pena olhar para eles a +120h, prazo que se irá encurtando à medida que avançamos para o Outono e além disso não passa de uma máquina 

A situação ao nível de modelos que mais atenção presto é aos ensembles, visto que são uma correlação de diferente informação de ene de membros, como aqui apresento e a partir da segunda semana mostram alguma mudança 
TB é bom ver tanta oscilação 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## Pedro Canelas (24 Ago 2006 às 11:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Bom dia,

Seringador gostaria de saber o que quer dizer cada uma das linhas que estão representadas no ensemble para perceber melhor o mesmo.
Obrigado,
Abraços


----------



## miguel (24 Ago 2006 às 12:24)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Modelos desastrosos só calor até ao final do mes pelo menos no centro e sul e chuva continuo a achar que só lá para os dia 5 em diante que venha Setembro e que nos traga boas novas se não começo a temer mais um ano de seca 
PS:estou farto do verão parece que cada vez é mais longo é quase interminável  foi só um desabafo.


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2006 às 13:34)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Modelos desastrosos só calor até ao final do mes pelo menos no centro e sul e chuva continuo a achar que só lá para os dia 5 em diante que venha Setembro e que nos traga boas novas se não começo a temer mais um ano de seca
> PS:estou farto do verão parece que cada vez é mais longo é quase interminável  foi só um desabafo.



Há que ser justos, no mês de Fevereiro, que corresponde a Agosto no inverno, também ninguém fica á espera que faça calor no final do mês. Agosto é um mês quente e seco por excelência e está quase a acabar!  

Eu só espero o final do calor para finais de Setembro.

PS: também já estou um pouco farto do verão principalmente porque as férias também já acabaram, que é das poucas coisas boas desta estação


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2006 às 14:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Seringador gostaria de saber o que quer dizer cada uma das linhas que estão representadas no ensemble para perceber melhor o mesmo.
> Obrigado,
> Abraços



Aqui tens uma boa explicação http://homepage.ntlworld.com/booty.weather/metinfo/models/images/ENS_diagram.htm

Só acresecentar que as linhas que não são vermelhas, brancas ou azuis, são previsões variando os parâmetros iniciais ligeiramente. Quanto menos se dispersarem ao longo do tempo mais possibilidades há que a previsão esteja correcta.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (24 Ago 2006 às 15:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Obrigado Minho, 
Portanto as linhas que fazem a previsão mais correcta são as brancas e azuis,correcto?

Abraço


----------



## Pedro Canelas (24 Ago 2006 às 15:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Alguns dos amigos sabe se existe alguma maneira de pesquisar um ensemble através das coordenadas? 
Isto porque através do wetterzentrale só se consegue analizar os meteogramas de Lisboa e do Porto.
Obrigado,

Grande abraço,


----------



## Seringador (24 Ago 2006 às 15:39)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Obrigado Minho,
> Portanto as linhas que fazem a previsão mais correcta são as brancas e azuis,correcto?
> 
> Abraço



Boas Pedro,

Pelo que eu sei, que é pouco, osensembles são modelos que agregam outros modelos, numa correlção total de 12, sendo que a linha vermalha é a média, a Azul é um saída de controlo (eventualmente ponderada com alguns coeficientes de variação) e a branca que é o produto final  total do encontro de  saída de dados cada membro. Contudo existem membros com tendência mais quente(caso dos laranjas  e vermelhos) e membro tendencialmente mais frios ( azuis, e verde), por isso é que essa linha azul é um control dessa tendência.
Não sei se me fiz entender

è muito importante na minha opinião verificar o comportamento desse que tendencialmente são mais frios e estão por exemplo, numa run a sair quentes e vice-versa, por vezes eles apanham bem uma tendência, embora todos os outros estjam a prever o contrário


----------



## Seringador (24 Ago 2006 às 20:08)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Pedro Canelas disse:


> Alguns dos amigos sabe se existe alguma maneira de pesquisar um ensemble através das coordenadas?
> Isto porque através do wetterzentrale só se consegue analizar os meteogramas de Lisboa e do Porto.
> Obrigado,
> 
> Grande abraço,



Podes ir a http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html


----------



## Pedro Canelas (25 Ago 2006 às 09:18)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Muito obrigado pela informação Seringador.

Abraços


----------



## Pedro Canelas (25 Ago 2006 às 09:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Só é pena que não consigo descobrir em que sitio do site se analisa os ensembles.
Se alguem me poder ajudar agradecia.
Abraço


----------



## LUPER (25 Ago 2006 às 12:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Acabei de ver a saida das 06, fiquei sem palavras          

O GFS passou-se ou eu estou a ver mal?

O que se vinha a prepapar à quase uma semana está a tomar um lindo rumo para a  e  . Temperaturas minimas na casa dos 11-12º para o Litoral Norte são muito baixas, mesmo para inicio de Setembro. Ou será que eu estou a ver e analisar mal esta saída?


----------



## dj_alex (25 Ago 2006 às 13:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Acabei de ver a saida das 06, fiquei sem palavras
> 
> O GFS passou-se ou eu estou a ver mal?
> 
> O que se vinha a prepapar à quase uma semana está a tomar um lindo rumo para a  e  . Temperaturas minimas na casa dos 11-12º para o Litoral Norte são muito baixas, mesmo para inicio de Setembro. Ou será que eu estou a ver e analisar mal esta saída?



Xiiii...Será???Vamos esperar pela proxima saida...


----------



## LUPER (25 Ago 2006 às 13:28)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Xiiii...Será???Vamos esperar pela proxima saida...



Sim vamos esperar, mas o meteograma indica que esta nem é das mais frias, ou seja, a coisa está a compor-se no que diz respeito à  e


----------



## LUPER (25 Ago 2006 às 14:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Nas ultimas 10 saídas tenho reparado nos mapas de precipitação que aparecem umas manchas de mais de 50mm extensas sobre o mar. A localização rodam as canárias, Açores e Madeira. Será que isto poderão ser tempestades ou depressões tropicais que possa vir a surgir nesta zona do Atlêntico? 

Se mais alguem reparou nisto que diga qualquer coisa


----------



## Seringador (25 Ago 2006 às 15:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Acabei de ver a saida das 06, fiquei sem palavras
> 
> O GFS passou-se ou eu estou a ver mal?
> 
> O que se vinha a prepapar à quase uma semana está a tomar um lindo rumo para a  e  . Temperaturas minimas na casa dos 11-12º para o Litoral Norte são muito baixas, mesmo para inicio de Setembro. Ou será que eu estou a ver e analisar mal esta saída?



bem a média de Setembro 60-91 é de 13,9ºC, é bom sinal para um Outubro quente....


----------



## Seringador (25 Ago 2006 às 16:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

As Fax charts sugerem alguma instabilidade aproximar-se...  
reparem como o Ant. flutua sem grande força....

108h fax charts 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif

132h fax charts 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## LUPER (26 Ago 2006 às 09:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Esta ultima saída das 00h do GFS é memso para esquecer, foi uma daquelas que não deviam contar. Vamos manter a esperança.

O que parece que podemos contar é com um sistema que continua por alturas de dia 7 de setembro entre as canarias e os açores. E a ver pela precipitação é um grande bicho.


----------



## tozequio (26 Ago 2006 às 15:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Já agora Luper, onde se encontram as saídas do GFS a tão longo prazo? Eu apenas conheço este link: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html (só tem saídas a 216h)


----------



## Minho (26 Ago 2006 às 15:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Já agora Luper, onde se encontram as saídas do GFS a tão longo prazo? Eu apenas conheço este link: http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/avnpanel4.html (só tem saídas a 216h)



Se fores a http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html tens ">180" se lá clicares aparecem-te as previões de 192h a 384h


----------



## tozequio (26 Ago 2006 às 15:58)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Obrigado Minho


----------



## Fil (26 Ago 2006 às 16:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

A saida das 06Z devolve a chuva para o próximo fim de semana!


----------



## tozequio (26 Ago 2006 às 16:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

O que se pode vir a passar no Atlântico é algo de brutal, reparem na pressão atmosférica no centro da depressão


----------



## dj_alex (26 Ago 2006 às 19:32)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> O que se pode vir a passar no Atlântico é algo de brutal, reparem na pressão atmosférica no centro da depressão



Essa depressao é a tempestade tropical -  Debby.. Por isso vamos la ver para onde vai...


----------



## tozequio (26 Ago 2006 às 20:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

E daqui por 2 semanas ainda vai andar a "vaguear" no meio do oceano? Não é costume uma tempestade tropical tem uma duração tão longa, digo eu...


----------



## LUPER (26 Ago 2006 às 20:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Essa depressao é a tempestade tropical -  Debby.. Por isso vamos la ver para onde vai...




Essa depressão é uma que está a nascer no Senegal/Cabo Verde. Isso é uma previsão para 11 de Setembro. O GFS anda a "caçar" muitos sistemas no Atlantico Norte. Penso que nós aqui deviamos seguir com mais assuidade o desenrolar dos acontecimentos, uma vez que parte do nosso territorio pode ser directamente afectada.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Ago 2006 às 23:19)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Essa depressão é uma que está a nascer no Senegal/Cabo Verde. Isso é uma previsão para 11 de Setembro. O GFS anda a "caçar" muitos sistemas no Atlantico Norte. Penso que nós aqui deviamos seguir com mais assuidade o desenrolar dos acontecimentos, uma vez que parte do nosso territorio pode ser directamente afectada.



Nao vi a data...sorry...é de andar a dormir pouco


----------



## Minho (27 Ago 2006 às 00:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Nem sabia que o GFS conseguia prever Ondas de Leste e seu desenvolvimento a tão longo prazo


----------



## dj_alex (27 Ago 2006 às 11:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Nem sabia que o GFS conseguia prever Ondas de Leste e seu desenvolvimento a tão longo prazo



Acho que considera aquilo como uma depressao normal...Por isso não sei se a previsão será mt correcta...


----------



## Fil (27 Ago 2006 às 16:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

O GFS já não indica nenhuma chuva para o próximo fim de semana


----------



## LUPER (27 Ago 2006 às 18:04)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*





Mais uma vez pergunto, não seria melhor alguem começar a pensar numa agência de furacões portuguesa? Acho que estamos numa epoca histórica, e podemos começar a ser vítimas do clima mais depressa do que todos pensamos. 

Continuem a emitir Floribellas e Morangos com Açucar e entretenham o Zé Povinho, novo e velho. Quando abrirem os olhos é tarde demais


----------



## tozequio (27 Ago 2006 às 18:25)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Isso atinge os Açores em cheio


----------



## LUPER (27 Ago 2006 às 19:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Isso atinge os Açores em cheio







E isto atinge quem?    

Continuem a divulgar as noticias do aquecimento e não expliquem ao povinho o que nos espera.


----------



## Fil (27 Ago 2006 às 20:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Esse "monstro" corresponde a um furacões?  

É que sinceramente acho completamente impossivel em águas tão frias! De qualquer modo, previsões a 384h são ficção cientifica


----------



## LUPER (27 Ago 2006 às 20:54)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Fil disse:


> Esse "monstro" corresponde a um furacões?
> 
> É que sinceramente acho completamente impossivel em águas tão frias! De qualquer modo, previsões a 384h são ficção cientifica



Cuidado que eu já vi muitas previsões a 384 tornarem-se realidade. 

Se não é um furacão, não sei o que será, nunca tinha visto manchas assim nos modelos. Começaram a aparecer à quase 5 dias atrás e estão lá em todas as actualizações. Se serão a realidade ninguem sabe, mas que isto é uma coisa nova para todos isso é.


----------



## dj_alex (27 Ago 2006 às 22:30)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Cuidado que eu já vi muitas previsões a 384 tornarem-se realidade.
> 
> Se não é um furacão, não sei o que será, nunca tinha visto manchas assim nos modelos. Começaram a aparecer à quase 5 dias atrás e estão lá em todas as actualizações. Se serão a realidade ninguem sabe, mas que isto é uma coisa nova para todos isso é.



Podem nao ser furações...podem ser simplesmente depressoes tropicais!!

E realmente previsoes a 15 dias custa-me mt a acreditar...É continuar a seguir atentamente a evolução dos modelos e ver o que dá...

Será que o GFS não levou nenhum upgrade para seguir as depressoes tropicais e afins???

Mas que não é normal, não é...


----------



## Minho (27 Ago 2006 às 22:43)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Podem nao ser furações...podem ser simplesmente depressoes tropicais!!
> 
> E realmente previsoes a 15 dias custa-me mt a acreditar...É continuar a seguir atentamente a evolução dos modelos e ver o que dá...
> 
> ...



Nada aqui é normal. Sobre essa depressão não entendo como uma depressão com 1005hPa no seu centro pode provocar tanta precipitação.... Há aqui qq coisa que não bate certo....


----------



## dj_alex (27 Ago 2006 às 22:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Nada aqui é normal. Sobre essa depressão não entendo como uma depressão com 1005hPa no seu centro pode provocar tanta precipitação.... Há aqui qq coisa que não bate certo....




Pois não sei...O melhor é esperar mais 2 ou3 dias....


----------



## LUPER (27 Ago 2006 às 23:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Pois não sei...O melhor é esperar mais 2 ou3 dias....



Isto já anda a aparecer há mais de 5 dias, conforme aqui tenho falado. Pessoalmente acho isto tudo muito esquezito, apenas o tempo o dirá, mas ele aparece sempre em todas as actualizações


----------



## Luis França (28 Ago 2006 às 00:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Ahhh, até que enfim que encontro opiniões e dúvidas idênticas às minhas previsões pessimistas quanto ao futuro do clima em águas lusas. Se bem se lembram em posts antigos já o referia .... parece que este ano de furacões intensos não vai ser nos USA mas na Iberia e Ilhas atlânticas, e quando acordarem por cá vai ser o Deus me livre. E já agora, quem irá ser o bode expiatório?
Vejam o radar microwave respeitante ao Ernesto e poderão observar "raios" vindos mar de calor extremo que aquece o centro da tempestade .... serão experiências dos amigos amarcanos?

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/marti/2006_FIVE/webManager/basicGifDisplay.html

O meu conselho será - avisem a família e amigos em devido tempo se a tal previsão acontecer. Entretanto, olhos postos nos satélites.

Uma notícia que no meu entendimento pode explicar melhor o que já está a acontecer e que nos faz pensar no futuro:

http://www.workers.org/2006/world/global-warming-0831/

Interessante, sem dúvida.


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 00:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Ahhh, até que enfim que encontro opiniões e dúvidas idênticas às minhas previsões pessimistas quanto ao futuro do clima em águas lusas. Se bem se lembram em posts antigos já o referia .... parece que este ano de furacões intensos não vai ser nos USA mas na Iberia e Ilhas atlânticas, e quando acordarem por cá vai ser o Deus me livre. E já agora, quem irá ser o bode expiatório?
> Vejam o radar microwave respeitante ao Ernesto e poderão observar "raios" vindos mar de calor extremo que aquece o centro da tempestade .... serão experiências dos amigos amarcanos?
> 
> http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/marti/2006_FIVE/webManager/basicGifDisplay.html
> ...



As microondas têm a ver com as antenas do alaska ou não? Podias explicar melhor a tua teoria das microondas?

Luís, desde do incio deste forum que muitos temos faticinado o futuro do nosso clima, e o nosso faticinio é uma glaciação, por muito que possa parecer estranho aos olhos do pensamento dominante.


----------



## Luis França (28 Ago 2006 às 00:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Pois, a teoria não é minha .... simplesmente tive conhecimento através de outros sites que, por exemplo, os USA têm um statement do Senado, datado de 2003 ou 2004, em que foi aprovado um programa de alterações climáticas criada por eles mesmos (HAARP, canhões de micro-ondas na Marinha - como os que Israel tem para dispersar multidões e motins - o Katrina também teve "mãozinha" dessa tecnologia » nós só soubemos o que os jornais mostraram mas em sites específicos houve mais informação/acontecimentos do que aquilo que foi divulgado; este ano o Senado aprovou as MOAB para rebentarem com os furacões de cat. 4 e 5) e se quiserem saber mais sobre estas teorias, consultem os artigos antigos neste site, sobre o Katrina e outras experiências em curso:

www.cyberspaceorbit.com

Se repararem bem, os furacões no hemisfério norte rodam no sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio; o Katrina rodava no sentido oposto!


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 01:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Luis França disse:


> Pois, a teoria não é minha .... simplesmente tive conhecimento através de outros sites que, por exemplo, os USA têm um statement do Senado, datado de 2003 ou 2004, em que foi aprovado um programa de alterações climáticas criada por eles mesmos (HAARP, canhões de micro-ondas na Marinha - como os que Israel tem para dispersar multidões e motins - o Katrina também teve "mãozinha" dessa tecnologia » nós só soubemos o que os jornais mostraram mas em sites específicos houve mais informação/acontecimentos do que aquilo que foi divulgado; este ano o Senado aprovou as MOAB para rebentarem com os furacões de cat. 4 e 5) e se quiserem saber mais sobre estas teorias, consultem os artigos antigos neste site, sobre o Katrina e outras experiências em curso:
> 
> www.cyberspaceorbit.com
> 
> Se repararem bem, os furacões no hemisfério norte rodam no sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio; o Katrina rodava no sentido oposto!




Aqui está tb um link para podermos saber mais qualquer coisa sobre este projecto 
http://www.gea-es.org/electromagnetismo/haarp_electrom.html


----------



## Seringador (28 Ago 2006 às 10:41)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Boas!

O ECM também mostra para o fim da run a passagem de um sistema Tropical sobre os Açores, será necessário acompanhar esta situação, embora ainda falte muito tempo 
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!t2m!pop!od!oper!w_t2m30mw!2006082800!!!step/


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 13:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

A saida das 06z é só claor e mais calor    vamos ver se isto muda


----------



## Seringador (28 Ago 2006 às 14:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> A saida das 06z é só claor e mais calor    vamos ver se isto muda



Só espero animação par o fim da 2ªquinzena, espero estar enganado


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 15:10)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Só espero animação par o fim da 2ªquinzena, espero estar enganado




Queres dizer pro fim do mês de Setembro. Não é que o calor seja muito, mas as saudades da chuva, neve e frio são tantas   . Acho piada que nós aqui no Norte com uma +20 e tenhamos máximas à volta dos 26º. Deveriam ser um pouco mais altas penso eu.


----------



## Seringador (28 Ago 2006 às 16:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Queres dizer pro fim do mês de Setembro. Não é que o calor seja muito, mas as saudades da chuva, neve e frio são tantas   . Acho piada que nós aqui no Norte com uma +20 e tenhamos máximas à volta dos 26º. Deveriam ser um pouco mais altas penso eu.



Sim a partir do fim da 2ªsemana  a Meio do mês, antes não acredito mesmo nada de chuva 
Não, depende pq não te esqueças que temos um elevado indice oceânico a NW por um lado e continetal a NE o que influencia, por isso qdoa as temperaturas a 850hPa estão muito próximas das de superfície o nevoeiro matinal nas depressões e litoral forma-se


----------



## Seringador (28 Ago 2006 às 17:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

calor e mais calor.....
Vai ser um início de Setembro à maneira espero que seja para preparar o terreno para o que eventualemnte venha seguir.... 

http://weather.unisys.com/upper_air/ua_nhem_300.gif
Enquanto o Jet estiver assim tão forte e para norte, nada vai fazer mudar a posição do Ant. dos Açores


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 18:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> calor e mais calor.....
> Vai ser um início de Setembro à maneira espero que seja para preparar o terreno para o que eventualemnte venha seguir....
> 
> http://weather.unisys.com/upper_air/ua_nhem_300.gif
> Enquanto o Jet estiver assim tão forte e para norte, nada vai fazer mudar a posição do Ant. dos Açores



Esta saída já é melhor, mas ainda não me agrada a respeito de frio, mas pelo menos mudou aquela das 06 e muito.


----------



## ACalado (28 Ago 2006 às 18:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Esta saída já é melhor, mas ainda não me agrada a respeito de frio, mas pelo menos mudou aquela das 06 e muito.



sim e verdade ja melhorou bastante pelo menos ja nos mostra alguma precipitação la pra dia 13/14 setembro mas a minha aposta e k o frio so regresse
la pa meados de outubro, digo k pa setembro as temperaturas ainda andem altas .
espero estar enganado pois ja sinto saudades das passagens das superficies frontais que criam tanta animação aki no forum  
cumprimentos


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 19:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> sim e verdade ja melhorou bastante pelo menos ja nos mostra alguma precipitação la pra dia 13/14 setembro mas a minha aposta e k o frio so regresse
> la pa meados de outubro, digo k pa setembro as temperaturas ainda andem altas .
> espero estar enganado pois ja sinto saudades das passagens das superficies frontais que criam tanta animação aki no forum
> cumprimentos



Animação é favor, são verdadeiras noites com os relatos ao minuto do que se vai passadando em inumeros pontos do país. 

Este ano é o ano da consagração do frio e da neve. As entradas frias serão uma companhia nas noites e fins de semana do longo inverno que está a chegar.


----------



## tozequio (28 Ago 2006 às 20:02)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Eu só espero é que não estejamos a criar demasiadas expectativas, para desilusão já chegou a de 29 de Janeiro.


----------



## miguel (28 Ago 2006 às 20:31)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Depois de 5 dias sem olhar para os modelos pensava ir ter uma agradável surpresa mas enganei-me  5 dias depois conseguiram estar ainda piores só calor e chuva nem vela como já disse num post à alguns dias atrás com o ant. ali não augúrio nada de bom para os próximos tempos


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 21:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Depois de 5 dias sem olhar para os modelos pensava ir ter uma agradável surpresa mas enganei-me  5 dias depois conseguiram estar ainda piores só calor e chuva nem vela como já disse num post à alguns dias atrás com o ant. ali não augúrio nada de bom para os próximos tempos



Acredito que a partir de dia 7 a dia 9 as mudanças possam acontecer, vamos ver como esta actualização irá sair. Não podemos perder as esperanças pq ainda estamos no Verão.


----------



## Fil (28 Ago 2006 às 21:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Ainda temos verão para muito tempo, Setembro vai começar como se fosse uma extensão de Agosto. No GFS até às 180h (6 de Setembro), que é onde é mais fiável, só calor e mais calor


----------



## Minho (28 Ago 2006 às 21:42)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Deixem-me juntar a esta choradeira      

E ainda por cima, o que mais dói é ver, são as depressões polares a circular pelas Ilhas Britânicas com uma pressão de 985hPa


----------



## dj_alex (28 Ago 2006 às 22:50)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Minho disse:


> Deixem-me juntar a esta choradeira
> 
> E ainda por cima, o que mais dói é ver, são as depressões polares a circular pelas Ilhas Britânicas com uma pressão de 985hPa



Por acaso são umas depressões catitas A ver se acaba com a seca nos I.Britanicas que a coisa andava feia para la...


----------



## LUPER (28 Ago 2006 às 23:59)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



dj_alex disse:


> Por acaso são umas depressões catitas A ver se acaba com a seca nos I.Britanicas que a coisa andava feia para la...



Está a melhorar saída apos saida, penso que os dias 7 a 9 marcarão uma inversão. Até lá espera-nos calor, custa-me a crer que tanto como o GFS marca, mas vamos esperar até quinta feira e já teremos certezas.


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 12:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Mas é sempre bom ver a fraqueza do Ant. dos Açores após 180h e a 1ªvez se não estou errado que mostar a linha 528 na Islândia 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 12:53)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Que bonita previsão se viesse a concretizar, mas é bom os modelos apanharem esta informação de um Atl. mais activo vamos ver como se inicia o Outono, se irá ser chuvoso e tormentoso.  

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib//gfs/12/gfs_ten348384_l.shtml


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 13:13)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Os Ensembles já sairam e nda mau se vier confirmar a tendência 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 13:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Os Ensembles já sairam e nda mau se vier confirmar a tendência
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png




Os dias 7-9 marcarão concerteza a saída do Verão, e cheira que Setembro irá ser um mês engraçado no que diz respeito ao frio e chuva. Não estranhava se a iso 0 fizesse uma visita à malta.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2006 às 13:51)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Em Portugal, a iso 0ºC a 850hPa em Setembro é díficil. No ano passado só apareceu no final de Novembro.


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 17:33)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Preparam-se para uma mudança abrupta nos modelos nas proximas saídas, é que esta deixa antever isso mesmo. O calor está a queimar os ultimos cartuchos. Quanto à iso 0, estou à espera dela na segunda quinzena, embora isso sim seja um acontecimento raro


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2006 às 17:37)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Se as previsões de alguns modelos se concretizarem, por aqui, a temperatura máxima poderá passar dos 35,0ºC no mês de Setembro, o que já não acontece desde 2000.

Como ainda faltam alguns dias, pode ser que as previsões falhem


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 17:38)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Dan disse:


> Se as previsões de alguns modelos se concretizarem, por aqui, a temperatura máxima poderá passar dos 35,0ºC no mês de Setembro, o que já não acontece desde 2000.
> 
> Como ainda faltam alguns dias, pode ser que as previsões falhem



Os modelos vão falhar quase de certeza, têm vindo a tirar sempre temperatura em cada nova saída.


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 17:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Que bela saída e movamente a zona de 7 a 9 de Setembro a ser o ponto de viragem, belas chuvadas e uma boa temperatura.


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2006 às 18:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

E a partir do dia 12???brutal!!! sonhar nunca fez mal a ninguém! se a curto prazo não temos nada a não ser calor temos de olhar a longo prazo para animar um pouco


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 18:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Como tenho vindo a prever a partir do fim da segunda quinzena vai ser animada   e reparem a +204h aquela formação a SW dos Açores... vale a pena sonhar é a mesma que os modelos na semana passada mostravam a +384 que até se colocou aqui! 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2044.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2404.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2844.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3004.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3484.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3844.png


----------



## LUPER (29 Ago 2006 às 20:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Como tenho vindo a prever a partir do fim da segunda quinzena vai ser animada   e reparem a +204h aquela formação a SW dos Açores... vale a pena sonhar é a mesma que os modelos na semana passada mostravam a +384 que até se colocou aqui!
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2044.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2404.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2844.png
> ...



Já repararam que o ensemble do Porto, nada tem a ver com a saída?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (29 Ago 2006 às 21:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Reparem na chuvinha que vai cair...


http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPPT

Apartir de dia 9/09...


----------



## Minho (29 Ago 2006 às 23:20)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Acho que esta época e a Primavera são dos piores momentos para as Previões Numéricas em termos de acerto... A atmosfera entra num estado um pouco caótico, a cintura do Anticiclones Tropicais ora sobe ora desce o Jet Stream varia de uma maneira brutal e tudo isto serve para baralhar os modelos. Não se esqueçam que estamos numa das latitudes em que os modelos mas percentagem de falhas têm por via de nos encotrarmos justamente na junto da divisão entre o ar polar e o ar tropical


----------



## Fil (30 Ago 2006 às 03:14)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Fonix...


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 09:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Boas a saída das 00Z é mesmo de mudança na Lua Nova e irá ficar com instabilidade durante algum tempo talvez até ao inicio de Outubro 
por enquanto os ensembles já mostram a mudança


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2006 às 10:00)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

V.R.S.A. (COTA 0m)

A 2 metros do solo:

Temp: 32,2 Cº (10:30)

Previsão para as 15h: 40Cº

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/numerica/prevNumericaAtmGeral.jsp

Vai escaldar outra vez


----------



## LUPER (30 Ago 2006 às 13:47)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Os modelos continuam a apontar para uma inversão cada vez mais notória e intensa a partir de 7 de Setembro. A forma como as peças estão a começar a encaixar deveremos ter algumas supresas agradáveis  . Ainda é cedo para deitar foguetes mas durante o FDS já teremos certezas do que se irá passar na 2 º semana de Setembro. Até temos de aguentar este calorzito e o alarido do aqueciment global.


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 18:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

E a luta continua nos modelos... 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2404.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2524.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3004.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3244.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3484.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3724.png


----------



## LUPER (30 Ago 2006 às 18:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> E a luta continua nos modelos...
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2404.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn2524.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3004.png
> ...



Começam a ser umas quantas actualizações a indicarem a tendência que tenho vindo a falar. Estamos no bom caminho e a +5 anda a rondar-nos muito. Seria um mês de Setembro com records de precipitação


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 09:29)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Começam a ser umas quantas actualizações a indicarem a tendência que tenho vindo a falar. Estamos no bom caminho e a +5 anda a rondar-nos muito. Seria um mês de Setembro com records de precipitação



Mas continuo achar que só a partir da 2ª quinzena 14/15 é que iremos ter qq coisa de muito interessante!
Contudo reparem na diferença entre Porto e Lisboa, i.e. ao nível das oscilações, são muito mais intensas e rápidas, pelo que as pessoas do daqui estão mais habituadas ás bruscas alterações das condições atmosféricas.
Muitas das vezes no Verão verifiquei um descida mais 10ºC em 24h aqui na Serra do Pilar, situação que confirmou uma grande variabilidade meteorológica influenciada por microclimas desta região.

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 09:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> Mas continuo achar que só a partir da 2ª quinzena 14/15 é que iremos ter qq coisa de muito interessante!
> Contudo reparem na diferença entre Porto e Lisboa, i.e. ao nível das oscilações, são muito mais intensas e rápidas, pelo que as pessoas do daqui estão mais habituadas ás bruscas alterações das condições atmosféricas.
> Muitas das vezes no Verão verifiquei um descida mais 10ºC em 24h aqui na Serra do Pilar, situação que confirmou uma grande variabilidade meteorológica influenciada por microclimas desta região.
> 
> ...



Já são muitas as actualizações com o mesmo tipo de saída, por isso começa a ser uma grande probabilidade de a partir de dia 7 começar uma acentuada descida da temperatura, acompanhada de uma bela


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2006 às 10:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

A depressao que irá atingir os açores nas proximas horas, será que atinge Portugal continental???
A tempestade esta a ganhar forças com rajadas de 120km/h!!
Chuva muito intensa vai a caminho dos Açores...akeles gajos sofrem 

Outra: Já repararam nas pequenas e rapidas depressoes a formarem-se ao largo de Portugal continental??Interessante!!!

Este Setembro vai prometer!!!


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 11:01)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;8451 disse:
			
		

> A depressao que irá atingir os açores nas proximas horas, será que atinge Portugal continental???
> A tempestade esta a ganhar forças com rajadas de 120km/h!!
> Chuva muito intensa vai a caminho dos Açores...akeles gajos sofrem
> 
> ...



Junta-te ao clube da corrente do golfo e dos seus efeitos. A água já não sobe pra norte e lentamente vai virando cada vez mais pra sul. Esta situação é transitória, depois destes desaparecerem vêm os icebergs


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Mas que bela saída, no segundo quadro parece que o A dos Azores vem pra sul, que lindo menino, pq será que ele vem pra sul?


----------



## Iceberg (31 Ago 2006 às 12:05)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Junta-te ao clube da corrente do golfo e dos seus efeitos. A água já não sobe pra norte e lentamente vai virando cada vez mais pra sul. Esta situação é transitória, depois destes desaparecerem vêm os icebergs



Por falaram em icebergs, aqui estou eu ...  

Luper, também sou um aficcionado pela variabilidade climática que poderá conduzir-nos a um novo período frio. Infelizmente, não tenho conhecimentos técnico-científicos que me permitam fazer essa análises. Estou aqui para aprender. No entanto, nunca esqueço as palavras do conceituado Anthimio de Azevedo, ao comentar o último nevão no Sul do país, este ultimo Inverno, ao afirmar que não teríamos de esperar mais 50 anos para ver nevar novamente em Lisboa. E isto porquê?

Porque, de facto, já estamos a sair de um período interglaciar de 10.000 anos, pelo que a teperatura já deveria estar a descer. Neste aspecto, segundo Anthimio de Azevedo, o aquecimento global até é benéfico  porque está  atrasar o regresso dos frios.

O meu instinto é que este súbito aquecimento do planeta é apenas uma antecâmara do início de uma nova glaciação, embora a uma escala humana imperceptível no espaço de várias gerações.


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> Por falaram em icebergs, aqui estou eu ...
> 
> Luper, também sou um aficcionado pela variabilidade climática que poderá conduzir-nos a um novo período frio. Infelizmente, não tenho conhecimentos técnico-científicos que me permitam fazer essa análises. Estou aqui para aprender. No entanto, nunca esqueço as palavras do conceituado Anthimio de Azevedo, ao comentar o último nevão no Sul do país, este ultimo Inverno, ao afirmar que não teríamos de esperar mais 50 anos para ver nevar novamente em Lisboa. E isto porquê?
> 
> ...




Perfeito raciocínio, é isso mesmo, 98 foi o pico a partir daí começou uma nova era. Resta-nos esperar e ir preparando os nosso familiares para o que aí vem. Pessoalmente já o comecei a fazer, e já acreditam mais nas minhas previsões do que nas do INM,     .

Há que irmos preparando as nossas mentalidades para algumas mudanças que irão ter de existir na nossa vida do dia-a-dia. É que se alguem pensa que isto irá demorar a chegar, eu sou da opnião que até ao final da decada o nosso clima está muito diferente do actual, e nem mesmo as médias de 61-90 vão salvar os profetas do aquecimento.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 12:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> Por falaram em icebergs, aqui estou eu ...
> 
> Luper, também sou um aficcionado pela variabilidade climática que poderá conduzir-nos a um novo período frio. Infelizmente, não tenho conhecimentos técnico-científicos que me permitam fazer essa análises. Estou aqui para aprender. No entanto, nunca esqueço as palavras do conceituado Anthimio de Azevedo, ao comentar o último nevão no Sul do país, este ultimo Inverno, ao afirmar que não teríamos de esperar mais 50 anos para ver nevar novamente em Lisboa. E isto porquê?
> 
> ...



E o ciclo solar irá agora diminuir a sua intensidade não é, ouvi isso em qq lado,  
mas reparem como o GFS está constantemente a mostrardesde há uma semana a probabilidade de um sistema tropical atingir os Açores, pelo que acho que irá existir muita probabilidade se o Ant. for para sul de nos atingir da segunda para a terceira seman com fluxos extratropicais.

Também estão a mostrar a formação de furacões nas Bahhamas e no Meio to atlântico com desvio para NW, mas que se entrarem posteriormente no fluxo de W no Ant poderá ajudar na passagem e intensificação de depressões e ajudar que o jet stream venha mais para sul e forçando o Ant. a vir para sul!   
Pode ser horrivel para a agricultura 
Também pode ser só um o sonho meteorológico ou um pesadelo para os riscos 

http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib//gfs/12/gfs_ten168192_l.shtml
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib//gfs/12/gfs_ten204240_l.shtml
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib//gfs/12/gfs_ten252288_l.shtml
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/analysis/carib//gfs/12/gfs_ten300336_l.shtml


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 12:26)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> E o ciclo solar irá agora diminuir a sua intensidade não é, ouvi isso em qq lado,
> mas reparem como o GFS está constantemente a mostrardesde há uma semana a probabilidade de um sistema tropical atingir os Açores, pelo que acho que irá existir muita probabilidade se o Ant. for para sul de nos atingir da segunda para a terceira seman com fluxos extratropicais.
> 
> Também estão a mostrar a formação de furacões nas Bahhamas e no Meio to atlântico com desvio para NW, mas que se entrarem posteriormente no fluxo de W no Ant poderá ajudar na passagem e intensificação de depressões e ajudar que o jet stream venha mais para sul e forçando o Ant. a vir para sul!
> ...




Nem mais, este fds a falar com um enologo de umas Caves aqui da Bairrada, disse-me que não podia chover até ao fim do mês, pq se isso acontece-se tudo ficaria estragado. Respondi-lhe que apenas um milagre o salvaria da chuva, a partir de 7 a 9 de Setembro. Penso que a quantidade de água que irá cair poderá ser superior a 75mm na zona norte. Claro que esta mudança climática tem o reverso da medalha.


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 13:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

O ensemble parece uma pista de esqui a descer a partir do dia 7   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 13:46)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



Seringador disse:


> O ensemble parece uma pista de esqui a descer a partir do dia 7
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png



E repara que a saída foi a mais quente, temos algumas a chegar aos +6, o que é tipico de pleno Inverno, não de Verão.  . Nem quero imaginar como vai ser a 2º quinzena de Setembro. . Quando o artico começar a bombar frio à força toda


----------



## ACalado (31 Ago 2006 às 14:03)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> E repara que a saída foi a mais quente, temos algumas a chegar aos +6, o que é tipico de pleno Inverno, não de Verão.  . Nem quero imaginar como vai ser a 2º quinzena de Setembro. . Quando o artico começar a bombar frio à força toda



sim sim vejam os modelos a partir de dia 8, vem ai chuvinha  
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 14:40)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Primeiro os Açores vão levar com esta frente activa
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2006 às 15:44)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



iceberg disse:


> Por falaram em icebergs, aqui estou eu ...
> 
> Luper, também sou um aficcionado pela variabilidade climática que poderá conduzir-nos a um novo período frio. Infelizmente, não tenho conhecimentos técnico-científicos que me permitam fazer essa análises. Estou aqui para aprender. No entanto, nunca esqueço as palavras do conceituado Anthimio de Azevedo, ao comentar o último nevão no Sul do país, este ultimo Inverno, ao afirmar que não teríamos de esperar mais 50 anos para ver nevar novamente em Lisboa. E isto porquê?
> 
> ...




Não vai ser preciso esperar 50 anos...voces tem a resposta ao dizer que a corrente esta a virar pa sul!!! A peninsula onde esta situada Lisboa tem muitos misterios a mistura!!!Reparem bem na irregularidade do terreno (altitude) e nos ventos que nela se fazem sentir!!!


----------



## Seringador (31 Ago 2006 às 18:15)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Se isto se viesse a concretizar .... 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3848.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3844.png

  mas não vai pelo menos ser tão a norte.....


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 19:22)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Mas que actualização tão catastrofica esta, o que é que é isto? uma depressão com 970mbar? 

Continua a chuva e o frio a partir de dia 7 de Setembro. Penso que isto não vai fugir daqui. Teremos sem dúvida um bom mês de Setembro, melhor do que muita gente espera


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2006 às 19:45)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Eu sei que isto é um sonho mas uma imagem destas tem que ser vista e revista  seria lindo se viesse a concretizar mas ao mesmo tempo mete medo so de imaginar


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 19:49)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



miguel disse:


> Eu sei que isto é um sonho mas uma imagem destas tem que ser vista e revista  seria lindo se viesse a concretizar mas ao mesmo tempo mete medo so de imaginar



Claro que o que provoca isso é o aquecimento  . Mas que bicho, isto não aparece por acaso no modelo, isto tem lógica em aparecer, isto é, tem condições fisicas para existir.

E não venham com as historias que isto é do aquecimento, tudo isto se resume à mudanças das correntes, por muito que digam ao contrario. Isto são provas palpaveis, não medias esquezitas tiradas por satelites, com muito ruido à mistura  

Até que o clima me dê provas do contrario, continuo a ser um defensor da glaciação, cada dia que passa, com mais fervor


----------



## ACalado (31 Ago 2006 às 21:55)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Claro que o que provoca isso é o aquecimento  . Mas que bicho, isto não aparece por acaso no modelo, isto tem lógica em aparecer, isto é, tem condições fisicas para existir.
> 
> E não venham com as historias que isto é do aquecimento, tudo isto se resume à mudanças das correntes, por muito que digam ao contrario. Isto são provas palpaveis, não medias esquezitas tiradas por satelites, com muito ruido à mistura
> 
> Até que o clima me dê provas do contrario, continuo a ser um defensor da glaciação, cada dia que passa, com mais fervor


a única coisa que tenho para dizer é que nao me lembro de ter visto uma depressao tao cavada com uma pressao tão baixa  o que será que ai vem?


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 22:07)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



spiritmind disse:


> a única coisa que tenho para dizer é que nao me lembro de ter visto uma depressao tao cavada com uma pressao tão baixa  o que será que ai vem?



Pois sinceramente tb não me recordo. Lembras-te que há mais de 1 semana que o GFS presente coisas estranhas mesmo. Penso que aquilo que todos temos aqui falado está mesmo a acontecer a olhos visto e é bem real.


----------



## ACalado (31 Ago 2006 às 22:35)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



LUPER disse:


> Pois sinceramente tb não me recordo. Lembras-te que há mais de 1 semana que o GFS presente coisas estranhas mesmo. Penso que aquilo que todos temos aqui falado está mesmo a acontecer a olhos visto e é bem real.


pois é bem verdade  vamos esperar para ver o que vai acontecer mas se passarem uns 3 dias e os modelos continuarem a sair assim temos de encarar isto como bem real mesmo


----------



## tozequio (31 Ago 2006 às 23:09)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*

Mas não se esqueçam que o GFS não é muito fiável em previsões a mais de 180h, provavelmente vai retirar isso tão depressa como pôs...  

Ainda assim, só o facto de os modelos terem colocado essa depressão, mesmo que não se venha a concretizar, já é bom sinal...


----------



## LUPER (31 Ago 2006 às 23:11)

*Re: Previsões segundo os Modelos [Agosto 2006]*



tozequio disse:


> Mas não se esqueçam que o GFS não é muito fiável em previsões a mais de 180h, provavelmente vai retirar isso tão depressa como pôs...
> 
> Ainda assim, só o facto de os modelos terem colocado essa depressão, mesmo que não se venha a concretizar, já é bom sinal...



É ai que eu quero chegar, o facto de isso poder ser colocado, implica que existem condições propicias ao seu desenvolvimento. Mas estas situação não é nada normal, pelo contrario.


----------

